# Saskia Valencia oben ohne 1x



## Muli (19 Apr. 2006)

Das Bild hat zwar schon paar Tage auf dem Buckel, will es aber denen, denen es noch nicht bekannt ist nicht vorenthalten...





​


----------



## Driver (19 Apr. 2006)

alt aber gut ... danke für Saskia!


----------



## Oblivionsüchter (21 Apr. 2006)

Ich finde es echt gelungen super danke für´s Pic


----------



## giftbox (11 Juni 2006)

die war schon immer toll


----------



## Krawattenmann (15 Juni 2006)

*Also..*

...trotz des Alters, sehr schön.

Ciao Krawatto


----------



## heniek (4 Aug. 2006)

vielen dank für süsse saskia


----------



## hajo (13 Aug. 2006)

danke schön, ich würde sie gerne heute so sehen.


----------



## Perling (13 Aug. 2006)

WOW, das Bild war mir bis jetzt völlig unbekannt!!:thumbup: 
Vielen Dank , muli, für´s posten!!!:3dclap: 

Gruß Perling


----------



## heinzruediger (21 Aug. 2006)

ein klassiker, danke !


----------



## G3GTSp (25 Dez. 2006)

:drip: Süüses Mäd kante ich noch nicht.Danke
:3dlechz: :3dinlove:


----------



## Talentscout2002 (25 Jan. 2007)

sie wird immer besser. gibts so ein Bild auch in aktuell?


----------



## budget (29 Jan. 2007)

Nicht mehr ganz neu, hat aber seinen Reiz nicht verloren


----------



## Diddi (1 Feb. 2007)

da war sie ja noch jung


----------



## Sokrates (2 März 2007)

tolles pic - mehr davon!!!!


----------



## schnubbel2 (5 März 2007)

alt aber trotzdem gut


----------



## Mitz (14 März 2007)

als sie jung war, war sie wirklich nett anzusehen


----------



## atze44 (28 Mai 2008)

sehr schön danke


----------



## hawking (28 Mai 2008)

sehr nice


----------



## silverxy (29 Mai 2008)

*nettes Bild*




Muli schrieb:


> Das Bild hat zwar schon paar Tage auf dem Buckel, will es aber denen, denen es noch nicht bekannt ist nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alfa (29 Mai 2008)

Da war Sie aber sehr jung.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## flutsch (29 Mai 2008)

war sie nicht auch mal im playboy?


----------



## hyneria (30 Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Saskia!
Ist eine tolle Frau!!!

CU


----------



## frodo11 (25 Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für Saskia


----------



## bulle (27 Juli 2008)

sehr schön,danke


----------



## stokky (28 Juli 2008)

danke


----------



## passenger75 (28 Juli 2008)

Ein Klassiker. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## jonnybegood (28 Juli 2008)

schön!


----------



## Schüchtie (4 Aug. 2008)

*Saskia*

Ein süsses Foto der jungen Saskia. 
Gibt es vielleicht neuere von Ihr???

LG


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 März 2009)

Ein schöner Busen.


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valencia oben ohne*

ich kenn sie nicht aber sehr nettes bild danke dafür


----------



## cb3321 (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valencia oben ohne*

zwar noch jung, aber klasse. vielen dank


----------



## lordimpmon (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valencia oben ohne*

tolles bild


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valencia oben ohne*

Seltenes Bild aber Klasse DANKE


----------



## scrabby (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valencia oben ohne*

bissel blass  danke


----------



## Nipplepitcher (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valencia oben ohne*

Da war die wohl gerade 18 oder so ??


----------



## carvo (12 Okt. 2010)

Ein schöner jugendlicher Busen!


----------



## TheChosenOne77 (13 Okt. 2010)

Ich kenne sie auch noch von gzsz, aber ich habe sie mir hübscher vergestellt.


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2010)

super


----------



## sabrinahoffm (15 Okt. 2010)

sehr sexy


----------



## Sassi (2 Dez. 2010)

saskia ist ein tolles weib,bei ihr ist alles echt ,ich mag saskia sehr....danke gern mehr von der süssen saskia


----------



## posemuckel (7 Juni 2011)

Sehr schön.


----------



## klappstuhl (8 Juni 2011)

War mir neu, danke!


----------



## eray11 (9 Juni 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## gerli03 (12 Sep. 2012)

Lecker. Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Danke dafür.


----------



## hasil (24 Dez. 2012)

Sie ist auch heute noch sehr sexy!


----------



## flow0w (24 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schön ^^


----------



## Freddie2909 (24 Dez. 2012)

danke für das bild


----------



## djschorschi (4 Okt. 2014)

War ja mal ne richtig huebsche, das Maedel!


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Okt. 2014)

Saskia hatte in jungen Jahren ein sexy Busen.


----------



## kilgore (12 Okt. 2014)

Alt aber immer noch gut, unsere Saskia! Danke für das Bild!


----------



## melker (21 März 2016)

Älter,aber sexy


----------



## 12687 (28 Sep. 2019)




----------



## benii (1 Okt. 2019)

Sieht echt süß aus!


----------



## armin (1 Okt. 2019)

Na schau an....Fein und :thx:


----------



## Djmdhirn (1 Okt. 2019)

Danke ist ja echt süss


----------



## Krrynd (1 Mai 2020)

vielen dank


----------



## Schiller (2 Mai 2020)

Wunderschöne die Dame :thumbup:


----------



## jogger (3 Mai 2020)

Oldie but Goldi
immer noch eine heiße Frau


----------



## Justlink9090 (28 Juni 2020)

super nice das Bild


----------



## Molles (10 Aug. 2020)

Zum Glück ist es nicht der Buckel


----------



## savvas (12 Aug. 2020)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank.


----------



## harald321 (5 Nov. 2022)

Muli schrieb:


> Das Bild hat zwar schon paar Tage auf dem Buckel, will es aber denen, denen es noch nicht bekannt ist nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harald321 (5 Nov. 2022)

Muli schrieb:


> Das Bild hat zwar schon paar Tage auf dem Buckel, will es aber denen, denen es noch nicht bekannt ist nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke war aber noch sehr jung 
👌


----------

